# Invisible Man Test Shot!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave's Invisible Man build.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OH MY GOD :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::
thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...look at all of those neat little tid-bits! Looks GREAT!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now this is my idea of what a Monster Model should be all about...what did I count 20 beakers !...20 books ! partial invisible rat trying to escape...skull bookcase table full of goodies ...the Invisible Mans' glove with no visible means of support is Genius.!!! the entire sculpt blows my mind...I want to build this during a thunderstorm:thumbsup: Congratulations Moebius this kit is already a winner!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the link k-j. 

Man, that kit kicks butt.  :thumbsup:


RK


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

THAT is the kind of kit we have been waiting for all of these years while we were building and re-building all of our old Aurora Monster kits. Simply.....WOW!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

YOWSA!!! Great job you did on the test shot Dave!
And Chris...this must really make you feel good too seeing your concept drawing come to life...so to speak! Moebius...you guys really ROCK!!!
Can't wait to get my hands on this kit!

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait to get my greedy little mitts on a couple of these. What a cool kit!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course,when you will probably add chimicals in those transparent containers,the diorama scene will look even more alive.Scratchbuilding a whole room around the Invisible Man in order to make him look even better is probably an idea that will cross many modelers minds.This kit being such a classic,and very well made by Moebius,will most likely sell very well.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A winner.........again!alexander


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, looks fantastic and look at that detail on the book case too!:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

His floating hand needs to be more centered over his sleeve. The way his hand is currently postioned it looks like it's broken at the wrist.

There is too much dead space. the figure should be moved to the center with the table in front of him.

The face itself is a great expression. Body pose is very dramatic. Nice details on the equipment. Things just have to be moved to increase the drama.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What can I say? THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!! Absolutely awesome!! Very nicely built Dave.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

My oh my....datsa mighty fine kit. Should be a smashing sucess!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Great and I mean GREAT looking kit!Wonderful job Chris.Thanks for bringing it to us Frank.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The rat climbing out of the case is an excellent touch, and successfully captures the feel of the story (although in the novel it was a cat).
I can almost hear poor Griffin shouting, "WHAT HAVE I DONE???? WHAT HAVE I DONE????"
This will also make a very nice companion piece to Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde!
Another winner from Moebius!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Chris: cool kit design!
Dave: Cool paint job!
Frank: cool kit!

Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have an odd comment about the floor... the boards should be parallel to a wall so unless the book case is just stuck out in the middle of the room at an odd angle... the floor is off. I know for aesthetics/visual interest things were angled to avoid a neat, squared off look.... but thats how it should be. I ran into this problem trying to rearrange the furniture and add the resin book case expansion to the Dr. Jekyll kit... I wanted the case squared with the boards on the floor but then you couldn't use some of the width of the base the way the figure, table and stool required.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What if it's an oddly shaped or polygonal room? Then the floor isn't off.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> His floating hand needs to be more centered over his sleeve. The way his hand is currently postioned it looks like it's broken at the wrist.


Very observant BT. Should the bandage be lengthened or the arm angle changed? 

rk


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the positive comments as well as critique.
This is the first that I've seen the kit built up and painted as well - what a blast!
As I mentioned in a previous post, many items are not pegged, so that while position is suggested, its entirely up to the builder where to put things.
As far as the floor goes, here's a quote from the hardwoodfloorinstaller website:
_Older homes with thicker solid plank flooring were installed on a diagonal..._
here's a pic...










BTW, if you look closely at the transparent rats you'll notice that inside they have tiny little rat _internal organs_!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Frank, Dave and Chris,

Excellent job, gentlemen. Another fantasic looking kit added to the Moebius line up. A long overdue addition to the monster kits that have gone before.

You do know that you're spoiling us....don't stop!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the first test shot. There are some adjustments to be made including an adjustment to the length of one of the bandage parts to move the hand over the sleeve better.
There are no locator pins on most of the glass ware the books, skull, shelf the table or the figure.......you can arrange almost everything the way you like it
Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I just ordered the first3 of the six I plan on buying:thumbsup: ...It's gonna look so Boss with the Box Art behind this kit...any thoughts on selling signed prints of the Box Art?
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The best monster kit ever; at least definitely in the top few. Can't wait to get my two. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Congrats to ALL involved with bringing this kit to us!! Can't wait to get it!!

Wayne


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Flaming heck!!!

I'm not big on moster kits but I tell you... I might just be getting that one. You can almost see wells narrative being displayed. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris you are 100% right about the flooring in older homes..(I've been a Carpenter for 35 years) and in the past it was the norm to install the lumber on the diagonal ...after WWII when suburbia came into being and many homes were being built... hardwood floors were installed on the square because they're easier and faster to install that way...Lately though (for the past 15-20 years) all the hardwood floors I've installed,( and I've seen installed)have gone back to a diagonal pattern...(IMHO it actually makes the room appear larger) and the diagonal pattern hides a multitude of sins when it comes to square 
Mcdee
PS man I love those Rats trying to escape!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

HOLY CROW! I GOTSA GET ME ONE'A DEM!!!:woohoo:


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

This one made me pause lurking for a moment - and say - WOW!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the pics !! that is looking great guys . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

This looks to be another great seller Frank. This is an excellent looking buildup Dave. I am glad to see your design finally make it to the molds Chris. Now we must get the War of the Worlds diorama Chris designed in the works- since Moeibus seems to be on a roll!! Good luck guys- keep them coming.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The pics won't display for me.

Oh the pain!
Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You need to upgrade your Flash Player, Dave.

Download Flash Player


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

For some reason it won't install. Fairly new PC, running XP.

?????????????

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't know what could be causing that other than, possibly, a windows setting. Are you still using Internet Explorer 6? If so, upgrade to 7. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I checked on the new laptop and I can see them. Look great!!!

By the way, if that little Mac twerp is here, my new laptop is a Sony running Vista and it works just fine, thank you!

Huzz


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'll take a dozen - flaws and all. Great work Dave!
KJ - thanks for posting


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're very welcome!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a terrific looking kit! 

Nicely done by all involved.


----------

